# Bacchus guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Just found this sight today and very glad I did.
Does anyone know where I can buy Bacchus Guitars in Canada? Thanks,


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Personally I find websites like Ebay, Kijiji and Craigslist to be your best bet for Bacchus. I don't recall seeing any store carrying them. Strangely enough, earlier this evening I posted a link on this forum to a YouTube video that was taken in the Bacchus factory. Here's the post: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17900
BTW from what I've heard they really are well made guitars.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

never heard of anybody in Canada importing Bacchus.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are some GAS inducing pics.

http://toguitars.com/gallery-japan/bacchus-guitars.html

Here's a Bacchus site, but mostly in Japanese:

http://www.deviser.co.jp/modules/products/index.php?content_id=14;


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Personally I find websites like Ebay, Kijiji and Craigslist to be your best bet for Bacchus. I don't recall seeing any store carrying them. Strangely enough, earlier this evening I posted a link on this forum to a YouTube video that was taken in the Bacchus factory. Here's the post: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17900
> BTW from what I've heard they really are well made guitars.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah they used to have an archive of all the models they made, but they changed the site and their vintage line disappeared. No problem for me `cause I have their catalogs but it was handy to have around.


----------



## pneumaniatic (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know about within Canada, but have you checked Ebay? You can get some new Bacchus' direct from Japan. That's the only place I've ever seen Bacchus guitars for sale.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve seen a couple of new series on their web site lately, not including the MIC Universe series, I mean something called a Craft Series and the Global Series, haven`t seen either one in person and maybe never will up here, one local shop that has a few Bacchus guitars has been trying to unload them at 30 to 40% off list but no takers, seems folks in this city prefer paying thousands for Gibsons and American Fenders, so somehow I doubt they`ll bring more up if they can`t sell the ones they have. I`d be interested if I didn`t already have some, but mine are at least 10 years old and from the original series.


----------



## pneumaniatic (Nov 21, 2008)

I was going to ask you where that shop might be, but then I noticed that you were in Japan... Some day, I'll make a trip over there and play a whole buttload of MIJ's and bring back a few to add to the collection :smile:


----------

